# Share your thoughts - M pricing



## jebrady03 (Jul 15, 2013)

I picked up the M and 22mm lens and am interested in also buying the 18-55 and the converter. The prices of both have gone up recently due to demand (expected) and I'm curious to know what everyone thinks about future pricing for those items (short, medium, or long term). They aren't priority purchases for me so I'd like to buy when they're a good value. 
Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

The EF-M 18-55mm (just like the equivalent EF-S lens) will _never_ be a good value when bought alone. It's a kit lens, and only a good value when bought as such. Now that I have the M + 22mm, if I get the 18-55 it will be in a kit with an updated M. 

Mount adapter prices will probably come back down (I was fortunate to get mine from Amazon before the prices started rising).


----------



## brad-man (Jul 15, 2013)

If you don't mind _white box_ or _gray market_, they can be had on ebay for $120 on up. _BigValue_ has them for $154 right now. I picked up mine as a white box for $131 and I _absolutely_ feel the lens is worth_ that_ much. The $250 _retail_ price is another matter. As to long term, we don't even know whether Canon USA is going to continue carrying the _M_ "system" at all, so it's difficult to say.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2013)

Prices are not rising due to demand, they fluctuate. Buy the lens as a kit or on ebay from someone splitting up a kit.


----------



## archiea (Jul 15, 2013)

brad-man said:


> If you don't mind _white box_ or _gray market_, they can be had on ebay for $120 on up. _BigValue_ has them for $154 right now. I picked up mine as a white box for $131 and I _absolutely_ feel the lens is worth_ that_ much. The $250 _retail_ price is another matter. As to long term, we don't even know whether Canon USA is going to continue carrying the _M_ "system" at all, so it's difficult to say.



Do the white box items come with a warranty?


----------



## brad-man (Jul 16, 2013)

archiea said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind _white box_ or _gray market_, they can be had on ebay for $120 on up. _BigValue_ has them for $154 right now. I picked up mine as a white box for $131 and I _absolutely_ feel the lens is worth_ that_ much. The $250 _retail_ price is another matter. As to long term, we don't even know whether Canon USA is going to continue carrying the _M_ "system" at all, so it's difficult to say.
> ...



Hard to say. I bought my _M_ kit w/22mm from B&H. When I registered the camera, I only included the serial # for the camera as there was no option to include a second serial # for the lens. I can't even _find_ a serial # for the lens, but one is listed on the kit box, so I guess there must be one. Ditto for the zoom. If there is a serial #, I can't find it. Personally, I'm not worried about it. The lens works fine and is surprisingly sharp. I _would_ like to pick up a fast prime or two, but unless Sigma steps up to the plate, that may never happen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2013)

brad-man said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



I actually didn't find the body-only, just the M + 22 kit. Regardless, registration is irrelevant for warranty purposes, what you really need is proof of purchase (e.g., your B&H invoice).


----------



## cookinghusband (Jul 16, 2013)

I think is best to get a second one or buy it together with the MK2 when it come out in the future. Is typical for Canon's pricing policy that the lens price do not go down significantly


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 17, 2013)

The EF-m 18-55 is a different beast to the Ef-s 18-55.

The 18-55 is the lens most folk get with their first EOS camera, and if they get serious they quickly upgrade (they are told to do this, with the IS version forward there is no real pressing need in terms of IQ at least) so there are lots of redundant 18-55's kicking about and so the used value drops substantially.

The new price is probably a reasonable enough price for the EF-s, if it wasn't the lens everybody already had then it would seem like decent enough value, for a sharp, close focusing walkaround lens.

The Ef-m has the opposite problem. Not everybody that wants one has one, and there is nothing better natively to upgrade to. And I don't think there will be. A brighter lens would need to be bigger so why not just adapt an exsisiting lens rather than canon doing R&D on a segment they are clearing struggling to get a hold of.

To compound that, you have all the folk who bought the M because it was cheap. Not because they ever liked it, or wanted it. But because it was cheap. I wanted one from day one, but had to wait until the price dropped, and I still paid well over $299 equivalent for mine.

But all these mercenary latecomers all want an 18-55 as well.

Market demand dictates the price people will pay.

In your OP you state


jebrady03 said:


> ...am interested in also buying the 18-55 and the converter.



Why not pick up the converter and a cheap used EF-s 18-55 is? You'll get an unused 'used' one for very little, and the adaptor will open up the door to your other lenses anyway.

My take? When you put anything other than a pancake lens on a CSC, you've forfeited any size benefit already.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just snagged the adapter (white box from Hong Kong and it already shipped) for $90 so I think I'll be good with that for a while as I also have the 40mm STM and that will keep the overall size down and provide great IQ. I figure I'll just keep the adapter mated to the 40mm and have a two lens tiny carry around kit for when the DSLR is less than practical.

Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 17, 2013)

After getting the recent $299 kit on sale (22mm) I wanted to fill out the rest of the system. I love the camera by the way, perfect complement to my DSLR. Not as good as, but about as small as my S100 (minus lens) and with far greater capability. My S100 still has a place too by the way. 

Anyhow so I got the zoom for the $153 (white box) from BigValueInc which I think is a great price, the adaptor from another eBay reseller for $85 (grey box) and ordered the wide angle zoom from Canada (pending). For the quality of what you get, and the EOS M sale (selling it at cost as far as I can tell) this is well worth it. 

I consider it as doubling the capabilities of my existing DSLR kit for not a lot of money. My fisheye zoom doesn't get a lot of time on the DSLR but it's getting a lot of stick time on the M as I've always preferred crop sensors for zooms.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 17, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> After getting the recent $299 kit on sale (22mm) I wanted to fill out the rest of the system. I love the camera by the way, perfect complement to my DSLR. Not as good as, but about as small as my S100 (minus lens) and with far greater capability. My S100 still has a place too by the way.
> 
> Anyhow so I got the zoom for the $153 (white box) from BigValueInc which I think is a great price, the adaptor from another eBay reseller for $85 (grey box) and ordered the wide angle zoom from Canada (pending). For the quality of what you get, and the EOS M sale (selling it at cost as far as I can tell) this is well worth it.
> 
> I consider it as doubling the capabilities of my existing DSLR kit for not a lot of money. My fisheye zoom doesn't get a lot of time on the DSLR but it's getting a lot of stick time on the M as I've always preferred crop sensors for zooms.



Did something similar. Got the 18-55 from BVI, and the adapter is on its way. The M is primarily for my wife, and upon using it with the 22 f/2, she was wondering where the zoom was. So, I ended up picking up the 18-55. I agree with others that said it works better with fast compact primes. The 18-55 is too slow for indoor stuff (1/15s at ISO 6400).


----------



## brad-man (Jul 20, 2013)

I wrote _Sigma_ about lenses for the _M_ mount. Unfortunately received this:


*Hello Brad,
We have no plans at this time to support the EOS-M mount.

Yours Truly,
Paul Pizzano
Sigma Corporation of America*


I guess we'll have to wait and see what _Canon/Canon USA_ will offer...


----------

